# Tiel Tantrums ...



## Lisa2701 (Oct 6, 2013)

So I got cheeky a week ago now, he's 16 weeks old and was hand reared. I say he but I don't know his sex. 

Anyway, he's always been super friendly and wants to spend time with you, and LOVES head scratches. He's responding to his name and comes running and bows for a head scratch when you say "head scratch" which is the cutest thing out....however.... We have a few unwanted behaviours which I'd like some advice on. 

He throws amazing tantrums (crazy biting) when he doesn't get his own way. This is usually when I stop him from nibbling on a mole I have on my neck which is really sore, when I stop him chewing something he's not meant to chew, when aim trying to get him to step up when he wants to be left alone I.e. to put him in his cage when he's snoozing on your shoulder or whatever. 

So far I have kept my hand still until he stops biting (so as not to give a reaction) and given a firm "No" and as soon as he stops biting i praise him. This does tend to work.. Until the next time. 

Any advice on this matter? I want to begin as we mean to go on so that the boundaries are clear from the start with him, he'll be with us for a long time so I want us to enjoy spending time together


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, I don't really have an answer for you, I'm sorry. I don't think punishing will work with a temper tantrum, but I think what you would have to do is just move him away from it or distract him. Sometimes birds are hostile to things for cockatiel reasons. Something about a particular object will do it. 

Have you seen my signature video link?
That's Beaker, who's in most of my signature videos, since he _is_ the star after all. He is taking his aggression out on his playgym since I denied him some cereal. That goes back to the distraction. If you distract him, he will learn to take his anger fits out on different things


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I would try clicker training and bribing him with millet to stop the tantrums , I think it would work since he is doing it when your trying to stop him from doing something he shouldn't be doing or you don't like


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Perhaps he's still settling in as he hasn't been "home" that long.


----------



## Lisa2701 (Oct 6, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Well, I don't really have an answer for you, I'm sorry. I don't think punishing will work with a temper tantrum, but I think what you would have to do is just move him away from it or distract him. Sometimes birds are hostile to things for cockatiel reasons. Something about a particular object will do it.
> 
> Have you seen my signature video link?
> That's Beaker, who's in most of my signature videos, since he _is_ the star after all. He is taking his aggression out on his playgym since I denied him some cereal. That goes back to the distraction. If you distract him, he will learn to take his anger fits out on different things


Just watched Beakers video, this is exactly what Cheeky does towards my hand. Moving away is a little difficult as he tends to be on me. So, if you upset beaker when he was sitting on your shoulder would he go to his play gym to have his tantrum? I assumed it was a more in the moment thing? Whatever's closest got it kid of idea? 




RexiesMuM said:


> I would try clicker training and bribing him with millet to stop the tantrums , I think it would work since he is doing it when your trying to stop him from doing something he shouldn't be doing or you don't like


Would giving him millet when he does it not be rewarding the behaviour?


----------



## Lisa2701 (Oct 6, 2013)

Scribbles said:


> Perhaps he's still settling in as he hasn't been "home" that long.


Yes I 100% with you that he'll still be settling in, and hopefully his behaviour will settle in the next few weeks.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Lisa2701 said:


> Just watched Beakers video, this is exactly what Cheeky does towards my hand. Moving away is a little difficult as he tends to be on me. So, if you upset beaker when he was sitting on your shoulder would he go to his play gym to have his tantrum? I assumed it was a more in the moment thing? Whatever's closest got it kid of idea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Millet is used with clicker training should have worded it better sorry .


----------



## Lisa2701 (Oct 6, 2013)

RexiesMuM said:


> Millet is used with clicker training should have worded it better sorry .


Ahh right I see! Yes I plan to start clicker training very soon.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

When my tiel throws a hissy fit, she bites like crazy but it does not hurt...lol I have the entry started picking her up and turning her on her back with her body enclosed in my hands (she does not mind this and it is a interruption of the bad behavior, not a punishment) I talk soothingly to her and tell her to calm down while rubbing her chin and face with my thumbs . She relaxes and calms within seconds and then I place her on my play basket... Seems to be working with her. But as I stated above, this is not a punishment as she does not mind being held this way and enjoys the whole thing... It is just a calming, relaxing exercise.


----------



## Becky45 (Sep 22, 2013)

RexiesMuM said:


> I would try clicker training and bribing him with millet to stop the tantrums , I think it would work since he is doing it when your trying to stop him from doing something he shouldn't be doing or you don't like


Hey... Can you explain to me what clicker training is please??


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Becky45 said:


> Hey... Can you explain to me what clicker training is please??


You need a clicker , you can find them at Walmart or a pet store in the dog training aisle, and a favorite treat. You start by clicking the cliker and give a treat... Don't ask for anything yet.. You just want the bird to understand that the click means a treat is coming... Then you get a wooden skewer or a chopstick or something like that...put the end near your bird and if he touches it you immediately click and treat. If he does not touch it you gently touch him with it, click and treat. If he is scared of it you will have to work your way to getting him to allow it near by clicking and treating for not freaking out when you approach him with it. Once the bird understands the click means he has done the right thing and a treat is coming you can get them to do all sorts of things.


----------

